# TOURNAMENT: Wonders of the World Cup



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

^^
You do not know what you're saying, brother. The statue is covered with millions of tiny pieces of soapstone. Sometimes, 
for lack of knowledge, people say that the Christ is just a concrete statue, like the dozens of giant
statues of Jesus made ​​around the world. Not true :nono:

It is one of the best works made ​​in the world. The most artistic and complex giant statue of Jesus.
And probably the statue with the best location in the world.

*Details of the statue with millions of tiny pieces of soapstone*
Photos By *Wilton Junior.*





































*The statue seen up close*









http://www.brafft.com/wp-content/gallery/2009-de-bracos-abertos/bel-noronha-de-bracos-abertos.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martybruce/5600021612/​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ amazing details!


----------



## Im Using A Computer (Jun 24, 2011)

wow i never new it was covered in all those little stones. thats some very interesting detailing.


----------



## fruitvliegje (Jul 12, 2011)

I did not know that too, that makes it a different story. But still i dont think its a wonder of the world. It would be fairly easy to rebuilt it with a load of people and a few years.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

fruitvliegje said:


> I did not know that too, that makes it a different story. But still i dont think its a wonder of the world. It would be fairly easy to rebuilt it with a load of people and a few years.


Exaclty. Is is a trivial project considering its engineering historical context. Even the Statue of Liberty was more demanding than Christ The Redeemer.

======================

*There is a misplaced picture on Round 2: on the voting screen, it appears Colosseum on the wording, but a picture of Chinese Wall*


----------



## stefano86 (Jun 2, 2009)

epic fail in today one on one....

the picture of colosseum is wrong!


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

I go for the pyramids. Because they are the only remaining of the old wonders of the world. Moreover, I don't think we completely understand how they managed to build them such a long time ago and what they meant. They are just perfect.

By the way, the great pyramid was the tallest structure in the world for nearly 4000 years! It was certainly far ahead of its time.


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Suburbanist said:


> Exaclty. Is is a trivial project considering its engineering historical context. *Even the Statue of Liberty was more demanding than Christ The Redeemer.*


I do not know. I love the statue of liberty. Lady liberty is beautiful. But I think the lining of the statue of Christ Redeemer with millions of tiny pieces of soapstone is more complex. Or not?

But the 'wonders' of the statue of Christ are not the 'complexity', 'size' or 'history'. The wonders of the "Cristo Redentor" are the image of the big hug in the world and the message of peace. You must agree: it is a very creative landmark.


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Great Wall of China being kicked out by the Colosseum... 

Now there seems to be a chance Machu Picchu is gonna beat the pyramids?!

If the final turns out to be a battle between Machu Picchu and the Colosseum it will just show that this wasn't really a serious competition. 

Two best wonders are the pyramids and the great wall, period.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

I can only agree. Although I think that the colloseum is also a true wonder of the world, the great wall is in antoher league.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Wapper said:


> I can only agree. Although I think that the colloseum is also a true wonder of the world, the great wall is in antoher league.


yeah, this.


----------



## Im Using A Computer (Jun 24, 2011)

the great wall presented much less of an engineering challenge than the colosseum, thus it is foolish to say the wall is in another league. colosseum is quite simply superior, which is why it won.


----------



## Eddard Stark (Mar 31, 2008)

The Colosseum has a significance beyond the size (which is still pretty massive, since also today it would rank high in the list of largest stadiums of the world). It's the symbol of a civilization - the Roman - which is the basis of the western world together with the Greek. It's a large "public" structure very modern in concept and utilization: a "stadium" used for public shows with refined technology behind it. It is a symbol of an open society which nevertheless used slaves fights for its amusement: however the amusement was not the one of the king, or the emperor, or the olygarcs. The Colosseum was mainly a tool of the amusement of the people of Rome, all the people of Rome from the humblest to the noblest. Actually mainly the humblests.

Thus it stands far away in concept with many of the wonders of the world, mainly meant to please this or this other tyrant or this or this other god. The Colosseum is a wonder of a mass market civilization, quite alike ours and quite unlike all others

what is instead the great wall of China? a long wall


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Im Using A Computer said:


> the great wall presented much less of an engineering challenge than the colosseum, thus it is foolish to say the wall is in another league. colosseum is quite simply superior, which is why it won.


its just not comparable. the colloseeum needed to invent new methods and new strategies of building so they could actually build it. also it was a massive project that took long to complete. the great wall of china is not that hard to build as in one piece of the wall, but i mean its so damn long and it took hundrets of years to complete that the way people worked together over centuries is amazing. i think both buildings are amazing in their way.


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

Eddard Stark said:


> The Colosseum has a significance beyond the size (which is still pretty massive, since also today it would rank high in the list of largest stadiums of the world). It's the symbol of a civilization - the Roman - which is the basis of the western world together with the Greek. It's a large "public" structure very modern in concept and utilization: a "stadium" used for public shows with refined technology behind it. It is a symbol of an open society which nevertheless used slaves fights for its amusement: however the amusement was not the one of the king, or the emperor, or the olygarcs. The Colosseum was mainly a tool of the amusement of the people of Rome, all the people of Rome from the humblest to the noblest. Actually mainly the humblests.
> 
> Thus it stands far away in concept with many of the wonders of the world, mainly meant to please this or this other tyrant or this or this other god. The Colosseum is a wonder of a mass market civilization, quite alike ours and quite unlike all others
> 
> what is instead the great wall of China? a long wall


the wall is a wall, but it's the biggest engineering in the whole world, including modern ones,thinking that it was built in the ancient ages! 
then collosuem? a statium? a theatre? It's just a platform that for animal-fighting acting, right? 
In my opinion, these three can be top all the wonders:
Pyramid
Great wall
Taj mahal 
Colloseum is great, but not that amazing


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

neuschwanstein castle photo is wow-its a truly winner!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Hasenfreund said:


> I would vote for the beautiful castles in Germany


amazingly beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
amazing like in fairly tale.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Eddard Stark said:


> The Colosseum has a significance beyond the size (which is still pretty massive, since also today it would rank high in the list of largest stadiums of the world). It's the symbol of a civilization - the Roman - which is the basis of the western world together with the Greek. It's a large "public" structure very modern in concept and utilization: a "stadium" used for public shows with refined technology behind it. It is a symbol of an open society which nevertheless used slaves fights for its amusement: however the amusement was not the one of the king, or the emperor, or the olygarcs. The Colosseum was mainly a tool of the amusement of the people of Rome, all the people of Rome from the humblest to the noblest. Actually mainly the humblests.
> 
> Thus it stands far away in concept with many of the wonders of the world, mainly meant to please this or this other tyrant or this or this other god. The Colosseum is a wonder of a mass market civilization, quite alike ours and quite unlike all others
> 
> what is instead the great wall of China? a long wall


the full lenth of great-wall reaches 8851.8KM.


----------



## Eddard Stark (Mar 31, 2008)

bonivison said:


> the wall is a wall, but it's the biggest engineering in the whole world, including modern ones,thinking that it was built in the ancient ages!
> then collosuem? a statium? a theatre? It's just a platform that for animal-fighting acting, right?
> In my opinion, these three can be top all the wonders:
> Pyramid
> ...





oliver999 said:


> the full lenth of great-wall reaches 8851.8KM.


I guess that the idea of the Colosseum being unique in concept rather than pure size was not very clear in my post


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Eddard Stark said:


> The Colosseum has a significance beyond the size (which is still pretty massive, since also today it would rank high in the list of largest stadiums of the world). It's the symbol of a civilization - the Roman - which is the basis of the western world together with the Greek. It's a large "public" structure very modern in concept and utilization: a "stadium" used for public shows with refined technology behind it. It is a symbol of an open society which nevertheless used slaves fights for its amusement: however the amusement was not the one of the king, or the emperor, or the olygarcs. The Colosseum was mainly a tool of the amusement of the people of Rome, all the people of Rome from the humblest to the noblest. Actually mainly the humblests.
> 
> Thus it stands far away in concept with many of the wonders of the world, mainly meant to please this or this other tyrant or this or this other god. The Colosseum is a wonder of a mass market civilization, quite alike ours and quite unlike all others
> 
> what is instead the great wall of China? a long wall



Colosseum is blablabla and Great Wall is just a long wall. with all due respect but what a load of bull crap. 

Like there aren't any other "tools of amusement for the people" (just as like despots and people's representatives didn't attend the shows for their own entertainment), and like it is only about this criterium in this contest. With these kinds of analyses you could just well qualify any building as a unique one. 

For me the Great Wall of China is clearly above the Colosseum firstly because of its (unique) size: there is no other construction comparable, secondly because I have the idea that it is more famous than the Colosseum.


----------

